# Still bright red blood 2 weeks pp



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Is bright red blood normal two weeks post partum? It seems to go away for half a day and then I will get a big gush and it is still bright red blood. Not brown, yellow, or pink. I seem to be making milk b/c I can hear ds swallowing, though I haven't been able to weigh him.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Every birth has been different for me.With my first i bled bright red with clots for 9 weeks.With my second 1 week.With my third 2 weeks and now with my fourth it was bright red for 5 weeks.My midwife was more concerned then me.But i felt good,the baby was doing good and i was taking care of myself.IF you aren't having large clots and aren't feeling dizzy i would not be worried.But still bleeding bright red blood is a sign you need to rest more.Lay down and let your bed rest.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

ITA, it seems OK. I think mine was still bright red at 2 weeks pp. I would still get an occasional gush especially while nursing. No big clots (unless the clot is first thing in the AM after standing up after being layed down all night if you know what I mean) and no dizziness (a symptom you're losing too much). Sounds normal to me, try to take it easy. Mine didn't start turning brown for quite a while.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that I also had some bright red bleeding at 2 weeks post-partum with ds...but I was also doing a lot more than I should have been doing. When I slowed down and just let things go/didn't do much for about a week, the bleeding stopped.

I'm 1 week post-partum with dd3, and the bleeding has just about stopped. But I have really been taking it easy (as much as possible with 4 kids!)...I think that makes a big difference.

Hope you get a chance to rest a bit.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I have been doing my usual routine of housework with no naps since ds2 was born, out of necessity. The clothes aren't going to wash themselves, etc. And I don't get naps b/c ds1 is just 18 months and I still haven't figured out how to get him to nap with me and ds2 without screaming and waking ds2. I have gone to the mall several times as well. So I guess I am doing too much, but I don't feel unwell, except for being tired.


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

I feel the same as you, Lilli. Doing too much, out of necessity, and just tired. I've switched to mostly brown, but still get the occ. gush of bright red (like after mall walking last week). I think it's pretty normal. I don't think any dr would even be concerned until about 6 wks pp, so I figure as long as I feel ok, I won't worry either.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

It's so hard not to do too much when you have another little one. I'm almost finding it easier with 4, as my older two can entertain my 2 year old (somewhat).

I was thinking, though - I've been continuing to take my 'Raspberry leaf tea' capsules (I never could stomach the tea itself, so I've always taken the capsules). This is my fourth and last baby, so no need to save them for the next pregnancy!

I wonder if that has helped stop my bleeding earlier than usual? This is certainly the earliest the bleeding has stopped for me. Might be worth a try...


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

having some blood can be normal but really I rarely see it in well rested and well fed moms. I would guess that you are doing too much, have family or friends come over and do the laundry, or bring food- the first 2 weeks I would not expect you to be doing your normal routine. even if you cannot sleep, find a way to sit or recline- get you and the kidos into a child safe room so you can keep an eye on your 18mo and still rest even if you don't sleep. You would be a perfect candidate for a postpartum doula. personally I did not learn this lesson until baby #3 I was so busy I was not even eating enough figured it out fairly fast if I am not ok no one else will end up being cared for either.


----------

